

Ask HN: Where should I eat sushi in San Francisco? - jbranchaud

I am headed to San Francisco for the first time next week and I'd like to find a couple good sushi places to go to while I am there. Any recommendations?<p>Google Places or Yelp links appreciated!
======
gummify
I come from Vancouver, where I am spoiled with sushi selections at very
reasonable prices. There is a sushi restaurant/take-out within 2km walk from
where ever you are in the city/suburbs. Coming to San Francisco, I was
disappointed in the limited sushi places considering San Francisco is 3x more
populated than Vancouver. However, for the last four months I've been testing
out as many sushi places as I could. Best tasting and freshest around my
neighbourhood is a tiny place in Castro called Warakubune Sushi ($$). Another
good place is Sushi Time, a hidden gem with very fresh fish,($$) and Osaka
Sushi, Japanese owned with bigger maki rolls ($). My friends have recommended
BlowFish Sushi in the Mission area but I haven't tried it yet. It's more
unconventional type of sushi and more on the pricey side ($$). Good luck!

------
sixQuarks
If you can drive south to San Mateo (about 30 miles from SF), the best sushi
is Sushi Sams. They are one of a few places that serves toro, and it's the
best you'll find in the Bay Area. Melts in your mouth.

------
jrheard
None of my friends will shut up about <http://www.yelp.com/biz/zushi-puzzle-
san-francisco-2> \- probably worth checking out.

------
jbranchaud
One recommendation I've been given already is -
<http://www.yelp.com/biz/akikos-sushi-bar-san-francisco>

------
palidanx
A tiny tiny shop..

[http://www.yelp.com/biz/kiss-seafood-san-
francisco#query:kis...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/kiss-seafood-san-
francisco#query:kiss%20sushi)

